# computer donation to valid non-prof GSD rescue



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

Hi there,

I have a computer that I would like to donate to a German Shepherd Rescue. I would rather not ship it as I cannot afford the cost to ship and to do so would cost the rescue. It's much easier to just hand it to someone than to pack it for shipping (call me lazy but it's more a lack of time to pack/ship it than anything). Our UPS office is only open 1 hour per day during the time I can get there, so shipping would be a bit of a hassle. So, unless you're willing to travel this is probably more for rescues in Southern/SE WI and perhaps Northern IL works, too. But anyone fitting the "criteria" is welcome to ask for it if you are willing to pay the shipping cost.

I have two simple requirements. First it has to be used for your rescue work that you need a computer for. My idea is to help the dogs and helping those who help the dogs with a good computer makes me happy







Second, I require a valid, current date of transfer receipt in the amount of $950.00 for the donation which must be on your rescue's letterhead or whatever you use to write legal donation receipts that identifies your organization as the recipient as I need it for taxes. Ok, make that three requests ... I need this out of my office ASAP!

*Please make your requests by private message.*

The computer works absolutely fine, has never needed service. 

About the computer and what's included:

Hewlett Packard (HP) Media Center TV model m7650n, Windows XP with Service Pack 2 and restore cd. 2MB's ram. Computer was upgraded before it was taken home from the store so it now has a GeForce 7950 GTOC graphics card with 512mbs video ram and duo DVI ports so it supports two monitors. Power supply was upgraded to support the high end graphics card. Original brand new never used power supply included.

Includes original keyboard and mouse, barely used as I work with cordless keyboard and mouse and connect them almost immediately when I set up a new computer.

Original total cost $1902.07 after upgrades, original specs can be seen here: 

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c00775242&cc=us&lc=en&dlc=en&product=3245034

Will include a flat panel Samsung 226BW 22" monitor, specs can be seen here: 

http://www.samsung.com/me/products/monitor/lcdmonitors/226bw.asp

Sorry folks, although it supports duo-monitors, I only have one monitor to donate. You can add an additional one of your own. Cannot locate receipt, believe it was $399 at time of purchase but cannot guarantee original cost. 

I've reformatted it and cleaned it up so it's ready to go. All packed in the original boxes as well. 

I will also include an inexpensive HP All-In-One printer that copies, faxes and prints. This was barely used, I bought it as a spare. It does need a new power cable as my power cable off my main printer went to heck and I snatched the cable from this one. These can be purchased for about $25.00. Here's the info:

http://h10010.www1.hp.com/wwpc/us/en/sm/...=reg_R1002_USEN

Original purchase price was $109.00 and it's still got some ink in it.

Oh yeah, you can watch TV on it which I thought was pretty cool







So you can enjoy watching all your fave pet shows while you work <g>

*PM me with your request and please include if you will pick it up and how soon you could do that. Please also include a link to your rescue's web site.* I'm in Watertown, WI and available to take care of this morning hours and some early afternoons only due to my work schedule.

Also, I'm not on the boards EVERY day so please do not expect an immediate reply, however because I'm in a hurry to get this outa my office, I'll make a HUGE attempt to drop in and check IM's often.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

How very sweet of you to donate your computer to a Rescue!!


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

Thank you, Thank you!!









Today I picked up the computer from Rileys Mom and met her 2 wonderful German Shepherds. Omg are they great and quite loveable! Not to mention very good looking. I really enjoyed talking to a fellow gsd person, could have sat there all day just talking about them.
White Paws GSD Rescue is very grateful that you allowed us to have this computer and it will come in very handy for all the work we do.
Thanks again!!


----------

